

Ask HN: Ohours.org is closing down – what's an alternative? - thinkstorm

I want to host open office hours but need a better tool to manage requests than gmail + google calendar. I liked the idea of ohours.org with requests, scheduling, etc. -- is there an alternative I could (ab)use?
======
vitovito
A friend recommended You Can Book Me, which she's used for office hours:
[https://gb.youcanbook.me](https://gb.youcanbook.me)

It's the only alternative I'm considering for a set of group open office
hours.

For just you, Doodle has a MeetMe feature which might suffice:
[http://doodle.com/meetme](http://doodle.com/meetme)

~~~
thinkstorm
Thanks! I will try out
[https://gb.youcanbook.me/index.jsp](https://gb.youcanbook.me/index.jsp) and
see how that goes, sounds it fits the bill!

